# Who's picking one up tomorrow?



## KHeeney5 (Jun 8, 2011)

Title says it all, who is going to get one tomorrow? Or wait a while? Or not at all?


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

KHeeney5 said:


> Title says it all, who is going to get one tomorrow? Or wait a while? Or not at all?


I currently have a thunderbolt which I do love, but I have been very happy in the past with Motorola devices and the battery life on my Thunderbolt is an issue. Also I'd like a little more futureproofing.


----------



## excaliber88 (Aug 26, 2011)

cstrife999 said:


> I currently have a thunderbolt which I do love, but I have been very happy in the past with Motorola devices and the battery life on my Thunderbolt is an issue. Also I'd like a little more futureproofing.


Get an extra battery for the Thunderbolt and it is the perfect phone (if you are in a 4G area). What Rom are you using?


----------



## eleazar (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm considering jumping ship from my Thunderbolt. It all depends on how much the bionic sells for locally. I have absolutely NO interest in extending my contract AND paying $300 to Verizon. It is almost laughable that they think that is a marketable price.

I'm hoping to pick one up "used" for around $400 and then use my upgrade for the Prime, whenever it debuts. (probably next summer knowing VZW).


----------



## Money Mike (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm most likely going to be picking one up tomorrow. Haven't quite talked myself into it yet...


----------



## Sensatti (Jun 6, 2011)

You guys think there'll be long lines in the morning to get this? Im gonna go down there at open but don't plan on getting there ahead of time.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## KHeeney5 (Jun 8, 2011)

If you guys had an upgrade now and one in 11 months what would you do? Get it or wait? Currently have DX and can't decide.


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

For the Guy who has an upgrade. Its all personal preference. If you like the phone get it. A new phone that's better will be out on 2-4 months if you want to wait. I am getting it tomorrow!

Sent from my Droid using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## excaliber88 (Aug 26, 2011)

Since the release of the Atrix, I loved the idea of the optional laptop dock. I wonder if it is improved any on the Bionic, then again with the price they charge for it I am not sure it is ever worth the money.


----------



## Twl (Aug 21, 2011)

i went to verizon store and picked mine up today


----------



## excaliber88 (Aug 26, 2011)

KHeeney5 said:


> If you guys had an upgrade now and one in 11 months what would you do? Get it or wait? Currently have DX and can't decide.


There is always something better around the corner, really you just have too see if it meets your needs. It is definitely built to stay relevant (4G, dual core, 1gb ram) just make sure you like the feel and size.


----------



## PerCompLLC (Jun 11, 2011)

"Twl said:


> i went to verizon store and picked mine up today


How did you manage that?


----------



## excaliber88 (Aug 26, 2011)

Twl said:


> i went to verizon store and picked mine up today


Let us know your first impressions, speed, and battery life, etc. Good luck with it, nice phone.


----------



## Twl (Aug 21, 2011)

excaliber88 said:


> Let us know your first impressions, speed, and battery life, etc. Good luck with it, nice phone.


I like it a lot. comming from a droid x 1. colors are better. brightness is better. viewing in the sun is really good. i tried out the droid charge for a while, and i wasnt impressed with the direct sun viewing. the bionic clearly beats it. i like the resolution and pentile doesnt bother me

i like the speaker phone quality and call quality a lot

the phone fells really solid and stable. havent had much chance to test battery life yet

camera quality isnt bad but not great

i like the physical button placements much better. you can tell they put thought into it. i really dont understand the samsung galaxy phone button placements they are strange to me

phone is pretty darn fast. fast enough for me anyway


----------



## Twl (Aug 21, 2011)

PerCompLLC said:


> How did you manage that?


I just called and he said they got it in today and I came down and bought it. i was surprised myself lol


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Anyone buying tomorrow your in luck hopefully. Root has been patched so if your not in the first batch of phones they may get the update on the others to quick. But seriously if you have a droid x wait....the dual core is great but if you can wait wait. Its basically the same phone, your NOT going to use the front camera after the first month so who cares. Wait till it at least gets a custom ROM if i get one thats the only way i will.....love the new blur....just dont think it should be on that phone :erm (1):


----------



## KHeeney5 (Jun 8, 2011)

Well I decided that I'm going to hold off on the Bionic for now. I'm going to have to wait for the price to come down, while doing that I'll see what else comes out. Vigor, Prime, or whatever the other HTC phone coming out is. I think the Rhyme. Otherwise the price will be down and I'll know whether or not there is root, a dev community, and even an unlocked bootloader. So for now, at lease a few weeks or a month, X with cyanogen mod nightlies it is.


----------



## kauthor47 (Jun 7, 2011)

I have a request for anyone here who gets one from a Verizon store tomorrow. Some VZ stores have Bionic t-shirts as promotional items, and I would murder for one in size XXL. I'll pay for the shirt and shipping and everything if someone could nab me one. I sadly don't have the funds for the phone just yet, but I will as soon as payday rolls around


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

excaliber88 said:


> Get an extra battery for the Thunderbolt and it is the perfect phone (if you are in a 4G area). What Rom are you using?


TSGENII. Honestly I've always loved Motorola Devices so I'm making the switch. Considering the cost of the battery it doesn't make much sense with my Thunderbolt sale on Ebay I'll more than make up the cost.


----------



## TampaBayTbolt (Jul 13, 2011)

Listen fellas, don't get this phone. Most of you will be switching to tiered data which you will gobble up with this phone, trust me I do with my thunderbolt. The phone is sluggish in parts of the OS, especially the browser-it actually full on freezes until the page fully loads. The OMAP is a good chip, but trust me you will be pissed when your sgs II buddies are running circles around you. You can hate me if you want, but I am the voice of reason. Trust me, I want a dual core phone too. This is not the one. Its overhyped, especially for the price of the phone and the acessories.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

TampaBayTbolt said:


> Listen fellas, don't get this phone. Most of you will be switching to tiered data which you will gobble up with this phone, trust me I do with my thunderbolt. The phone is sluggish in parts of the OS, especially the browser-it actually full on freezes until the page fully loads. The OMAP is a good chip, but trust me you will be pissed when your sgs II buddies are running circles around you. You can hate me if you want, but I am the voice of reason. Trust me, I want a dual core phone too. This is not the one. Its overhyped, especially for the price of the phone and the acessories.


Considering there will be no galaxy s 2 on verizon doesn't bother me... Also if you're already on contract you won't be switched to tiered data and any talk of that went the wayside long ago... Every review minus one or two has been positive... I'm thinking you're the one who is wrong.


----------



## mojonation1487 (Sep 8, 2011)

eleazar said:


> I'm considering jumping ship from my Thunderbolt. It all depends on how much the bionic sells for locally. I have absolutely NO interest in extending my contract AND paying $300 to Verizon. It is almost laughable that they think that is a marketable price.
> 
> I'm hoping to pick one up "used" for around $400 and then use my upgrade for the Prime, whenever it debuts. (probably next summer knowing VZW).


It's 590


----------



## mojonation1487 (Sep 8, 2011)

TampaBayTbolt said:


> Listen fellas, don't get this phone. Most of you will be switching to tiered data which you will gobble up with this phone, trust me I do with my thunderbolt. The phone is sluggish in parts of the OS, especially the browser-it actually full on freezes until the page fully loads. The OMAP is a good chip, but trust me you will be pissed when your sgs II buddies are running circles around you. You can hate me if you want, but I am the voice of reason. Trust me, I want a dual core phone too. This is not the one. Its overhyped, especially for the price of the phone and the acessories.


 uhhhhh no. if you have unlimited data it carries over. you just have to ask.


----------



## rexboe (Jul 12, 2011)

i am waiting for store to open so i can get one


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

rexboe said:


> i am waiting for store to open so i can get one


Got mine. Screen is amazing though colors are a bit washed out when compared to those amoleds though everything is sharp as hell. FAST!!!! I got an extended battery for 20 bucks it's like a 2700 MaH or something so I'm hoping to have beyond amazing battery life...


----------



## Sensatti (Jun 6, 2011)

Just got mine activated, about to hook up to computer and root first thing lol.


----------



## Hosehead (Jun 15, 2011)

Picked up this morning. Rooted successfully.

Would love to get a ROM already so I can get rid of this bloat. Otherwise, it is fantastic. Fast...and the 4G is spectacular.


----------



## Terri M (Jul 6, 2011)

I ordered mine from Verizon's website last night. It will arrive by Fedex tomorrow!
I currently have a Droid X², and can't wait to get my Bionic!!


----------



## Terri M (Jul 6, 2011)

[quote name='cstrife999']Got mine. Screen is amazing though colors are a bit washed out when compared to those amoleds though everything is sharp as hell. FAST!!!! I got an extended battery for 20 bucks it's like a 2700 MaH or something so I'm hoping to have beyond amazing battery life...[/QUgOTE]

Where did you get your extended battery for $20? Can you post a link to it?


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Terri M said:


> cstrife999 said:
> 
> 
> > Got mine. Screen is amazing though colors are a bit washed out when compared to those amoleds though everything is sharp as hell. FAST!!!! I got an extended battery for 20 bucks it's like a 2700 MaH or something so I'm hoping to have beyond amazing battery life...[/QUgOTE]
> ...


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

got the last one available at the VZW store near me


----------



## ericatomars23 (Jun 21, 2011)

I was at Verizon today with one purpose and that was to ditch my thunderbolt for the Bionic. And so far Im loving it


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm hawk eye'ing my FedEx tracking page. It's so close but it's ETA is monday, can't wait to join in on the fun. How's battery life you new users?


----------

